# Soo What's Next?



## wa-loaf (Jan 8, 2010)

Just asking.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 8, 2010)

Hopefully something for next weekend.

http://www.famousinternetskiers.com/long-range-thoughts-sniffing-out-a-mid-month-storm/

http://snowforecast.com/LoonMountain


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 8, 2010)

Hope your right St Bear but I think we go in to the doldrums for a little while, kinda of like a half time.  I'll take it if we can get and good February and early March.  No science behind this, just a hunch from living in the northeast all these years.  Seems like even the best winters have some sort of relaxation period at some point.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## drjeff (Jan 8, 2010)

As of right now, except for a few random flakes that might hold on from the "lake effect machine" the Northeast is looking quite quiet for the next week plus 

Might as well get out and enjoy some good 'ol fashioned packed powder skiing in the mean time until the storm track hopefully wakes back up around MLK weekend (fingers crossed)


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 9, 2010)

As long as there's no rain or thaw I am happy.  Another snowstorm would rock of course, but nice cold weather and snowguns will be fine for the time being!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 11, 2010)

looks like a thaw starting around the 20th or so....heading to Smuggs for 5 days on Friday the 22nd..
Sat 39
Sun 40 (ice to rain)

I know its 15 days out...but please, please, please....no thaw..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 11, 2010)

Little clipper moving thru Tuesday is about it. MLK weekend is the earliest signs of some potential, but largely depends on Jet stream split and how far east the moisture develops. Sitting tight and skiing the Pokeys this week.


----------



## billski (Jan 11, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> looks like a thaw starting around the 20th or so....heading to Smuggs for 5 days on Friday the 22nd..
> Sat 39
> Sun 40 (ice to rain)
> 
> I know its 15 days out...but please, please, please....no thaw..


  suck et vous


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2010)

Moe Ghoul said:


> . MLK weekend is the earliest signs of some potential, but largely depends on Jet stream split and how far east the moisture develops.



guy @ magic yesterday mentioned a storm form MLK weekend but my (limited) weather sites call for sun??


----------



## billski (Jan 11, 2010)

The weekend is too far away

8)


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 11, 2010)

the MLK storm is too far out to determine track....there is a massive system blowing up (almost looks like a tropical strom) over New Orleans, then either it come up the Appliations, up the coast or out to sea....keep the fingers crossed

Farmers Almc shows cold for Jan 20-23...so hopefully there is just bad computer info generating in the models for end of the month....mtn wx is alwas different once altitude is equated in...


----------



## billski (Jan 11, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> hopefully there is just bad computer info generating in the models for end of the month....


I wonder if the NWS forecast computer has ever been hacked.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 11, 2010)

Accuweather thinks the snow will start in the mid-atlantic, but be blocked from coming further north.

But then again, it is Accuweather, so interpret what you will.


----------



## polski (Jan 11, 2010)

NWS does forecast blowtorch for up here in the 8- to 14-day, the week after MLK. Josh Fox also sees this risk. The good news is NWS is progging only normal precip for the same period.

It hasn't struck me as an unusually snowy winter but that varies within the region. Snowpack actually is 16" above average at the Mansfield stake, at 56"; the Greens and some other parts of the north country have quietly benefitted from a succession of light snowfall events since the extended New Year's storm. Even down here near the NE Mass coast we still have maybe 4-5" of pack, mostly from more than a week ago and the consistently below-freezing temps since. (Hell, I even made some runs yesterday off my septic hill into the adjoining woods - 12' vert, yah baby! But no, no TR)

Anyway, would be nice if things would line up for a good dump next weekend before any thaw.


----------



## JD (Jan 11, 2010)

Been snowing in NVT for like 8 days....snowing today...probably 14+" in the last 7 days...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 11, 2010)

seems like smuggs has been getting some nice snow (40+" this month so far) so hopefully any quick thaw wont hurt things....15 days is a ways out..lot can happen


----------



## JD (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't think we'll get over 32 on Thursday...particularly above 2000 ft.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's my 2 week out call (completely non science based   :lol: ).  MEGA STORM (will be talked about in years to come more than the Blizzard of '78 or the March '93 "Storm of the Century" ) from the Mississippi River on over to the Atlantic Coast from along about Tuesday the 25th on through Monday Feb 1st.

Here's why:

1) I won't be skiing and will be at a meeting in Boston
2) On Thursday the 28th my business partner has to fly from the meeting we'll be at in Boston out to Chicago for another meeting and then fly back to Boston on the 29th
3) My wife will be flying out the Vegas on the 27th for a meeting and back on the 31st
4) So that I can attend my meeting and my wife can attend her meeting, my mother has to fly up from Florida on the 26th to watch our kids

By putting all those travel variables together, the chances of a travel crippling long duration storm of epic proportions get very, very high!  Better start booking hotels at your favorite ski area and stocking up on food and drink now!!!! :lol: 

*note, the weather is so boring right now in the Northeast (and look to be for another solid week or so) that I felt the urge to do something to spice it up a bit! :lol:


----------



## snoseek (Jan 12, 2010)

Next week=large scale pattern shift, not sure what it means for you but you can have this high pressure on me. Sorry guys but I need to ski some powder now!!!!


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 12, 2010)

snoseek said:


> Next week=large scale pattern shift, not sure what it means for you but you can have this high pressure on me. Sorry guys but I need to ski some powder now!!!!



Two weeks then we want the cold back:grin:  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2010)

got a little dusting this afternoon.


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2010)

Local weather guys has been mentioning something for late Sunday. NWS is just starting to pick up on it. Looks like another southern coastal.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> Local weather guys has been mentioning something for late Sunday. NWS is just starting to pick up on it. Looks like another southern coastal.



Early call for So New England for this one is LIGHT precip only(probably most happening after day skiing ends Sunday before day skiing begins Monday), with the odds of it being NCP slightly greater than the odds of it being FCP(of multiple varieties)


----------



## billski (Jan 14, 2010)

We need the Voodoo Lady....

My kids skis are going on the Ullr pyre this weekend if something doesn't happen soon!


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 14, 2010)

I think the further south this thing stays the better we'll all be.  They are talking mixed to snow for Northwest Jersey,  Not sure whats up for the Poconos or SNE.  

It's break time and I'm still on the bus that winter will return for February - early March.  At least Camelback has down a solid base and should not suffer too much.  Actually looking forward to a little soft snow and bumps this weekend.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 14, 2010)

smuggs is forecasting 5-8" Sunday....


----------



## billski (Jan 14, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> smuggs is forecasting 5-8" Sunday....


  I really gotta get some of what they are smoking........:blink:


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 14, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> smuggs is forecasting 5-8" Sunday....



accuweather saying 4-8 for Burke Mt.


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm confused about the storm track.


----------



## polski (Jan 15, 2010)

billski said:


> I'm confused about the storm track.


so is the NWS, apparently. I've been busy last couple days, just checking back in now and looks like the picture for the next week+ has changed quite a bit. Still much up in the air but seems like there's now a good chance of decent snow if potentially wet snow for much of N NewEngland overnight Sunday into a.m. Monday, though rain in most of SNE. NWS-Burlington also backing off thaw for later next week - now apparently not seeing n. country temps cracking freezing much if at all.

In short, odds have gotten a little better on drjeff's forecast ...


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2010)

This is starting to look interesting...


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 18, 2010)

billski said:


> We need the Voodoo Lady....
> 
> My kids skis are going on the Ullr pyre this weekend if something doesn't happen soon!



She says there may be something in the pot for next weekend 1/24, but wasn't enthusiastic. looks too south of us. she says the witches are doing their mid season sabbatical and will be back in form come  1/30 and 2/3. i don't know i just take in the information.


----------



## KingM (Jan 18, 2010)

I guess we should be thankful that we've mostly avoided r**n since before Christmas, but what's it going to take to get a real winter snowstorm up here?


----------



## snoseek (Jan 18, 2010)

KingM said:


> I guess we should be thankful that we've mostly avoided r**n since before Christmas, but what's it going to take to get a real winter snowstorm up here?



I'm 2000 miles away saying the exact thing. What is it going to take to bring a significant amount of snow to my home mtn. We are only at 112 inches since Oct (average yearly is 400 in). It's going to take some real deal storms to turn this winter around. Natural stuff is very bony and not all that good right now. I'm so spoiled by the last two winters-you have it good I think.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2010)

I think Ragged may have topped the 40 inch mark for the season today, 50 tops.  :lol:  Then again, Ragged only averages about 100.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 18, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I think Ragged may have topped the 40 inch mark for the season today, 50 tops.  :lol:  Then again, Ragged only averages about 100.



Yeah but the rocks aren't as jagged. A-Basin still is still a big ol' pile of rocks. I've actually had a couple pretty fantastic days at ragged. They sold 12 dollar midweek tix somewhere towards the middle/end of the 90's


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2010)

snoseek said:


> Yeah but the rocks aren't as jagged. A-Basin still is still a big ol' pile of rocks. I've actually had a couple pretty fantastic days at ragged. They sold 12 dollar midweek tix somewhere towards the middle/end of the 90's



Still have some pretty good promos midweek.  Carload for $99, twofer days and until the Pats season ended, Monday you'd pay what the Pats opponents scored on Sunday.  Worked out to be $7 one Monday.


----------

